# Random Sports Thought of the Day



## FairleighCalm

*If Lebron James took an inbound pass, ran down the court without dribbling and went to the board and got fouled, I think he'd get the call. *


----------



## seanybhoy

I secretly wanna see chelsea get beat tomorrow. (you never heard this from me remember)


----------



## whiterabbit

I openly want to see Liverpool get beat today.


----------



## Polar

I haven't followed this season much but wooo, they're in the playoffs! Go Penguins!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spanish refs officiating English Teams = to many whistles


----------



## kikachuck

Yay for Ted Lilly?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may well have had a heart attack watching Liverpool & Chelsea square off these 2 games


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I think the Blue Jackets will make it to the finals. I have that same feeling I had when OSU won the national champship.*


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Mark Fidrych, Harry Callis and Marilyn Chambers. RIP. *


----------



## Zephyr

Love the stance. _Love it._


----------



## Atticus

Go Blues :clap :clap :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I secretly want the Indians to suck all year and the REDS to win win win, yeah!*


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Lebron James just made a 3 pointer from half court to close out the first half. *


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Cleveland - 16*
*Yankees - 2*
*Satisfacton - Priceless!*


----------



## Zephyr

FairleighCalm said:


> *Cleveland - 16*
> *Yankees - 2*
> *Satisfacton - Priceless!*


Haha. Fourteen run innings against the Yankees? Oh yeeaaaah.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*It is now 21 to 4. The Yankees mgr will not survive May. Mark my words. *


----------



## whiterabbit

How can you criticise him for his team selection? How can you play your strongest team every game when you're in three competitions? Did people seriously expect a quintuple of trophies this season? Some people are never satisfied.


----------



## seanybhoy

ROONEY !!! ROONEY !!!



(sorry someone had to say it)


----------



## scaredtolive

why is Roy Jones Jr. still boxing? Freddie Roach has a new diet pill coming out. Might give that a try. Gotta love Freddie.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*The Pistons need to forfit and rest up for next year. *


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I think team sports are inheritly socialist/communist.

Of course being SA biased I favor individual sports.


----------



## seanybhoy

Am i the only one that thinks Joey Barton's a total chav ?


----------



## whiterabbit

**** you, UEFA. It's not like you haven't broken the rules and made unprecedented decisions before, and in much less worthy cases *cough* Liverpool being given a chance to qualify for the Champions League despite finishing fifth in the table *cough*, so give Fletch a break you tossers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

F*cking away goals rule! It should have gone to penalties, we deserved penalties in this one


----------



## anonymid

Nolan Ryan should've won the 1987 NL Cy Young award, despite his 8-16 record.

In fact, you can make a pretty good case that '87 was Ryan's best season, even though his .333 winning percentage was the worst of his career.


----------



## Zephyr

I don't know how they're going to turn Moneyball into a movie.


----------



## Zephyr

Now that was a lot of awesome. Electric.

If only they could open the roof...


----------



## kintrovert

Glad to hear from you again, Freddie Mitchell. I think "The Powers that Be" gave you the shaft - and you were sacrificed for "The Chosen Ones" of the NFL. Not everyone bought into the "He's so arrogant, and a horrible player" line that was being propagated by a machine far more "powerful" than you or I - I, for one, could see what was going on. It appears that the same thing is happening to Reggie Brown as happened to you - he and his career are being put on the backburner - and his skills are being drug through the mud - because of a "lack of rapport" with Donovan Superstar. Like you, Reggie had the audacity to show his frustration at some of Donovan Superstar's poor throws. Brown's "blacklisting" may not be as severe as yours, because he doesn't have your mouth or your penchant for "attention-whoring" - but something hasn't been quite "right" about the wide receiver situation in Philly for years.

As Jim Rome likes to say, "I see you working", Freddie.  Or at least I think I do. Keep on blogging, posting YouTube vids, and Tweeting - and subtly telling people what _really_ happened. You mentioned that you might write a book - brilliant. Call 'em out! Let's see if you get "unblacklisted".


----------



## srschirm

anonymid said:


> Nolan Ryan should've won the 1987 NL Cy Young award, despite his 8-16 record.
> 
> In fact, you can make a pretty good case that '87 was Ryan's best season, even though his .333 winning percentage was the worst of his career.


You know your team's offense must be pretty bad if you have a 2.76 ERA and go 8-16.


----------



## anonymid

srschirm said:


> You know your team's offense must be pretty bad if you have a 2.76 ERA and go 8-16.


Houston scored 4.0 R/G that year--second-worst in the NL--and was even worse in Ryan's starts, scoring only 3.3 R/G for him. The league average that year was 4.5 R/G.

Ryan led the NL that year in:
- ERA and ERA+ (142, second-best of his career, and one of only two times he ever led the league)
- total strikeouts (270) and strikeout rate (11.5 per 9 IP, best in the majors and the best of his career)
- fewest hits allowed per 9 IP (6.5, best in the majors)
- strikeout-to-walk ratio (3.10/1, best in the majors, and the only time he ever led the league in this category; his walk rate of 3.7 per 9 IP was one of the best of his career)

Also, 25 of his 34 starts were quality starts, which might have led the league, though I can't find a leaderboard for that category on baseballreference.com. In any case, it's at least more quality starts than any of the other starting pitchers in the NL who received Cy Young votes that year, and it was the second-best quality-start percentage of Ryan's career.

Ryan never won a Cy Young, but '87 was his best shot. He had a case in '81 as well, but that was the year of Fernando Valenzuela. There was no similarly dominant starter in '87, and the award went to Phillies closer Steve Bedrosian. Not a very inspired pick.


----------



## fern

..


----------



## fonz

Nadal and Safina for the French Open


----------



## anonymid

Four earned over nine really ought to count as a quality start.


----------



## Zephyr

anonymid said:


> Four earned over nine really ought to count as a quality start.


I just talked about that same thing today on another forum, after watching Roy Halladay do this to the Angels last night:

9 IP, 7 H, 4 ER, 1 BB, *14 *K

A game score of 70, btw.

If 3 earned runs in 6 innings is "quality", I'm not sure how 50% more innings at a lower ERA isn't.


----------



## anonymid

Zephyr said:


> I just talked about that same thing today on another forum, after watching Roy Halladay do this to the Angels last night:
> 
> 9 IP, 7 H, 4 ER, 1 BB, *14 *K
> 
> A game score of 70, btw.
> 
> If 3 earned runs in 6 innings is "quality", I'm not sure how 50% more innings at a lower ERA isn't.


Seeing that Halladay line was what got me thinking about it. Absurdly, that game is going to go in the books as a "cheap win" for him (at least on BR.com; I don't know if this is an official stat kept elsewhere).

And whether or not 3 in 6 is really a "quality start" is a whole other question. MLB pitchers have posted a collective 4.44 ERA this year, with starters going 5.8 innings deep, on average. So 3-in-6 sounds like a pretty average, not a quality, start as far as I can tell.

So I would go with 2-in-6, 3-in-7, 3-in-8, and 4-in-9 as the standards for a QS.


----------



## Zephyr

1-0 is the worst way to lose.


----------



## srschirm

Zephyr said:


> 1-0 is the worst way to lose.


Yes, it wastes a gem by your pitcher.


----------



## Zephyr

srschirm said:


> Yes, it wastes a gem by your pitcher.


Yes.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

If I were Strassbourg I'd think twice, at least twice about going to the Natsionals.


----------



## Zephyr

Paul'sBunyon said:


> If I were Strassbourg I'd think twice, at least twice about going to the Natsionals.


Washington is awful now, but he won't be in the majors for a few years yet. By then, things might be different. Then again, they might try to rush him.

As an aside, I think the draft is another baseball thing that needs to be fixed. Too often the best amateur talent doesn't end up on the worst teams, which in theory is what is supposed to happen.


----------



## Zephyr

Man, NL style baseball can be irritating.


----------



## whiterabbit

****!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Molson saves the Habs from the Nazis.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

The CIVIL RIGHTS baseball game in Cincinnati is a great idea. Every team should do it once every year. The ***** League is just an awesome phenom.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i played a couple games of basketball and i Sucked...

at least i got a decent block and a couple of rebounds, but god damn, that **** was horrible...


----------



## whiterabbit

Michael ****ing Owen???


----------



## seanybhoy

whiterabbit said:


> Michael ****ing Owen???


Exactly, aww man he couldn't get a game in scotland ffs.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Why do the LA Lakers get Artest too?! He was supposed to go to the Cleveland Cavaliers. We would have been the champions next year. Now another year of second place...this is the reason why I hate NY and LA sport teams - player hogs.


----------



## pokeherpro

utopian_grrl said:


> Why do the LA Lakers get Artest too?! He was supposed to go to the Cleveland Cavaliers. We would have been the champions next year. Now another year of second place...this is the reason why I hate NY and LA sport teams - player hogs.


...dont forget to hate Boston too. They've dominated in every sport during this past decade.


----------



## pokeherpro

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Molson saves the Habs from the Nazis.


Watching Milan Lucic and the Bruins walk all over Montreal next year just isnt going to be as fun without Mike Komisarek wearing a Habs jersey.






That's one of the best beatdowns I've ever seen in a hockey game. During the slow-motion portion of the fight, I can count 9 different times that Lucic punches Komisarek in the face. Lol. Priceless.


----------



## AussiePea

Why is there no F1 this weekend??? FARCE.


----------



## Zephyr

Another one!? This is just beyond ridiculous.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Can Andy Roddick beat Roger Federer?! One game away from a fifth set. Apprehensively excited...


----------



## pokeherpro

utopian_grrl said:


> Can Andy Roddick beat Roger Federer?! One game away from a fifth set. Apprehensively excited...


...that was an amazing tennis match. And I hate tennis. But I love watching history being made so I had to watch this one. Federer is a machine. He isn't human.


----------



## Hysteric

listenjusting said:


> I'd hate to see Ribéry sign for Real, Chelsea or Barcelona.


On the other hand I'd love to see Ribéry sign for Arsenal. :b


----------



## pokeherpro

If the Red Sox can somehow get Roy Halladay from the Toronto Blue Jays, they'll win the World Series every year, for the next 5 or 6 years. :yes


----------



## AliBaba

As a Packer fan, I'm really looking for to our games against the Vikings this year!!!!!


----------



## bbarn

wondering which team will pickup Michael Vick?


----------



## AussiePea

Mark Webber is officially a god.


----------



## AliBaba

bbarn said:


> wondering which team will pickup Michael Vick?


Good question. I wish the Packers would sign him....our backup qb's frighten me! That's never going to happen though.


----------



## pokeherpro

Is anyone else here excited about seeing Halladay vs Pujols tonight? I'm about to have a wet dream just thinking about it...


----------



## Oppilolik

Cannot wait for the hockey season to start again, I got a sneaky suspicion the Bison will win the league or the playoffs. After last season's shocking campaign, us fans deserve a bit of happiness and relief.


----------



## pokeherpro

Oppilolik said:


> Cannot wait for the hockey season to start again, I got a sneaky suspicion the Bison will win the league or the playoffs. After last season's shocking campaign, us fans deserve a bit of happiness and relief.


A UK hockey fan? Awesome...did you go to the NHL games when they were there?


----------



## whiterabbit

R.I.P. Bobby


----------



## seanybhoy

I was jst gonna say that ^^^^


----------



## whiterabbit

Let's hope we don't have to take part in too many penalty shootouts this season. Evra's effort was what you'd expect of a 3 year old kid kicking his first football.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

can't wait for hockey to begin.


----------



## seanybhoy

Woohoo i get to watch all the latest UFC action on mmaroots.com , who needs espn.


----------



## sweetpeazz

bbarn said:


> wondering which team will pickup Michael Vick?


I can't believe NFL is going to let him play. He is a disgusting person. I hope PETA, ASCPA, or some other animal organization goes to ever game and protests/boycotts.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

hopes Yankees come back against Blue Jays


----------



## pokeherpro

sweetpeazz said:


> I can't believe NFL is going to let him play. He is a disgusting person. I hope PETA, ASCPA, or some other animal organization goes to ever game and protests/boycotts.


Yeah, PETA people in a parking lot with drunk people barbequeing from 7am til 1pm...that'd be interesting...


----------



## pokeherpro

Nice to see Remy back on NESN for the Red Sox game tonight. I knew he was battling cancer but didn't know he was suffering from depression too. Hopefully he's back soon..though I'm a big fan of Eckersley as an analyst.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

loooooooool apparently the idiots on CKAC where howling about Gainey not having a press conference to pay tribute to that fearless warrior and great defenseman, Francis Bouillon. It should be Bouillon thanking Babs for that inflated 1.8 million contract he gave him back in the dark days when we filled the stupid quota with fringe players like Dandenault, Begin and Bouillon. lol lets bring back Eric Landry and Xavier Delisle, too.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

wants to see how the NY Giants WRs are gonna do this year.


*hopes Hakeem Nicks does crazy stuff this year*


----------



## anonymid

N3XT2NON3 said:


> wants to see how the NY Giants WRs are gonna do this year.
> 
> *hopes Hakeem Nicks does crazy stuff this year*


Keep an eye on Ramses Barden out of Cal Poly. Awesome receiver who's a bit under the radar.


----------



## kos

Want a Vick jersey.


----------



## seanybhoy

Mon the Hoops !!!!!


----------



## whiterabbit

Ugh, I could see that coming a mile off tonight. I wish I could bring myself to bet against my team sometimes.


----------



## seanybhoy

Blah Europa League fur celtic then huh , hmm the word innevitable doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## whiterabbit

I love Usain Bolt. He's a fantastic athlete and he's a Red. Long may he continue to break world records.


----------



## TurningPoint

GO Raptors!


----------



## Kevin001

I might be the only guy excited for the WNBA semifinals tonight.......I don't care, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

So excited for that Louisville at Clemson game Saturday.....damn I hope I can get off early...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't think Stanford would get killed like this......damn.


----------



## Kevin001

This game is living up to the hype so excited.


----------



## millenniumman75

Columbus Crew - congrats on your eighth win of the season. Hope is fading for the playoffs, but if you fight enough in the last games, and other teams lose, you might just make it after all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate these international breaks


----------



## Kevin001

Alabama, Washington, Clemson, and Ohio St. need to go ahead and play in the playoffs already.


----------



## Kevin001

Tiger Woods needs to retire already, I'm tired of the same ole sh*t with him.


----------



## Kevin001

Alabama is legit looking unstoppable this season.


----------



## Kevin001

Ohio St. losing tonight just ruined my night.....f-ck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A man passing out with his guitar in arms is either sad or beautiful, there are no other perspectives on the matter


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like Fernandez did a little coke before he died in the accident.


----------



## Kevin001

The Bama-LSU rivalry is intense its going down tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Roll Tide it is, they seem unbeatable.


----------



## Kevin001

The college football rankings should be interesting tonight. Ohio St. better be #2.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear if Oklahoma sneaks in the final 4 at the end of the season I will be pissed. They have 2 losses and no conference championship game.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thank god the international break is over, now we can watch some real football


----------



## Kevin001

Oklahoma is looking like a top 4 team but they will need help or they will be left out just like Stanford and Ohio St. last year. Because Washington and Clemson with just one loss will get in and Ohio St. one loss or Michigan. Then Alabama ofc. So they need Washington or Clemson to lose another game really. Don't sleep on Colorado and Penn St. either. Ohio st. could win out and Wisconsin win the Big Ten championship......they might even get the nod over Oklahoma.


----------



## Kevin001

Washington should be over Clemson in my opinion. Especially if they win next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TFC vs Impact for MLS Cup spot(I know I'm late but watching on demand now)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Man City dominate, Chelsea clinical


----------



## Kevin001

How the **** do you lose by 108pts? I would be so embarrassed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We're the early game tomorrow, hope we continue to set the pace in the EPL


----------



## Winds

Once again people are trying to hold college kids that choose to think about their long term future to a higher standard than coaches who are getting paid millions, yet time and time again put their own needs and wants ahead of the players they coach and recruit.


----------



## Kevin001

Will you the UCONN women basketball team every lose again? Damn.


----------



## Paperback Writer

If Big Sam goes to Palace then he will keep them up 100%. 

Probably at our (Sunderland's) expense. :|


----------



## Kevin001

Uconn women are now on a 95 game winning streak.....looking at something historic here, crazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fingers crossed for the Blues topping the Reds tomorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Falcons had it and let it slip away, too bad


----------



## Kevin001

UCONN women basketball go for 100 straight wins tomorrow....that is just unheard of.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This is the most dramatic champions league match I've watched in years, absolutely unreal!


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats to Kelsey Plum, the girl is unstoppable.


----------



## Spindrift

Not the most exciting NFL Combine, especially with Corey Davis and Mike Williams not running the 40, and Mixon not being invited at all. At least we have the pro day to look forward to in the case of the latter.

Myles Garrett, though. That dude isn't human.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopeful the Red Devils drown in Blue today


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A bit sad with the red card for Utd, they were doing well and it's been a solid contest up to now by both teams


----------



## Paperback Writer

That feeling when David Moyes is your team's manager and there's nothing you can do about it. :sigh


----------



## Qolselanu

Federer wins at Indian Wells!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate international soccer breaks, club football is so much better and really if it's not tournament football for nations then it's totally as bland as it gets usually


----------



## Kevin001

Nice win by the USA last night.


----------



## Kevin001

DOWN GOES UCONN!!!!!!! Its hard to win a chip you have to bring every night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When you purposely don't watch or listen to the game because you've set it to record and then stupidly click on Instagram where the first thing that pops up is the score because you've followed your team on it....so annoying


----------



## Paperback Writer

What depresses me most about this relegation (other than losing Defoe and Pickford, and the financial apocalypse that awaits) is the idea of Moyes being rewarded for taking us down by keeping his job. I don't think I've ever disliked a manager so much. The defeatist mentality he has instilled will just carry on into the Championship. It did the last time we went down, until Roy Keane came in and dragged the club back up. But no one is coming to save us this time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We need to win today to quell the possibility of Spurs running this title race to the wire


----------



## Paperback Writer

I sense that Big Sam is becoming more of a messianic figure for Sunderland than he was while he was actually here. Each success he has at Palace only reinforces what a massive opportunity we’ve lost. It’s like they’ve stolen something that’s rightfully ours. 

What I’d give to wake up and find that this season was just a bad dream, that there’s no such thing as a David Moyes, and that a future of reassuring mid-table stability awaits. I can almost see Sam now – striding around the Stadium of Light like a colossus, guzzling down a pint of wine and barking out orders. To a Kaboul who didn’t leave, a Kirchhoff who wasn’t always injured, and a Khazri who wasn’t confined to the bench. 

It is a vision I will cling to at night, when the darkness comes, and I can’t quite shake the feeling that Moyes is lurking in the shadows, ready to slap all of our dreams into oblivion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope to God video replay doesn't come into football, I'd rather the odd mistake than the stoppages to include it in the game


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's all praise for Rashford from pundits and fans alike but for all his excitement you can see his youth in that he had so many chances and only took one. It'll come with time being more efficient but I think how if that was Cavani the media would crucify him even though he scored the winner. Opposite end of the spectrum age-wise but still...


----------



## Paperback Writer

El Crapico tonight...

Last night I dreamt that we drew 1-1 with Borini scoring a deflected equaliser. I could tell it was a dream as Borini is usually fortunate to score two seasons in a row, never mind two games.

I almost wish we could just have our relegation confirmed. As long as we have that run of fixtures against Boro, Bournemouth, Hull and Swansea, then there's a delusional stubborn part of me that will still hope for another miracle.

But even if we did somehow beat them all, we'd probably still need to go to Arsenal and Chelsea and get something. And the only thing we'll get there is utterly annihilated.


----------



## Kevin001

Down goes Klitschko...wow!


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> i was quite happy about that, finally. although at first i was sure he would win.


:O

You watch sports? Boxing?


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> as much as an average person does. i like boxing the most opcorn


Average what? Guy? Girls watching sports is rare air lol. The most? Meh cool but its slowly dying


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> It's not that rare, we have football & rugby female fans & female football teams. Females obviously play & watch tennis too.





doe deer said:


> really? all the girls i've ever known were into sports :lol i don't know if it's dying but it's the only one i can follow until the end without getting bored at some point.


:O

Where do you guys live? Girls that like sports are life :mushy


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> i'm sure they're not that hard to find :lol


Very :crying:

Maybe 1/20 girls on average? I've been looking trust me.


----------



## Kevin001

doe deer said:


> oh wow. good luck :rub


Thanks.....meh I just need to live where yall live


----------



## Canadian Brotha

As a soccer fan I find hockey to be such a quick sport...the puck is tiny, they are loaded up in pads/gear, flying all about the ice and the net is tiny...I'm amazed the commentators can follow every little thing or drunken fans for that matter, meanwhile I find myself getting lost and then refocusing regularly


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's all this clamoring for video replays to be brought to soccer for disputed referee calls yet hockey has had it forever and calls are still being mistaken frequently throughout this post season. One of the reasons I like soccer is because unlike most North American sports where you play a bit, break for commercials, play a bit, etc, in soccer, barring some serious injury, stoppages are minimal and you get essentially 45 minutes of action straight. I don't care for blown ref calls but I don't want challenges and video replay disrupting my 45 minutes of action. Goal line tech was smart but God Forbid video replay as ref aid in live matches in my view


----------



## PGVan

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's all this clamoring for video replays to be brought to soccer for disputed referee calls yet hockey has had it forever and calls are still being mistaken frequently throughout this post season. One of the reasons I like soccer is because unlike most North American sports where you play a bit, break for commercials, play a bit, etc, in soccer, barring some serious injury, stoppages are minimal and you get essentially 45 minutes of action straight. I don't care for blown ref calls but I don't want challenges and video replay disrupting my 45 minutes of action. Goal line tech was smart but God Forbid video replay as ref aid in live matches in my view


I too dislike the coach's challenge in the NHL, but likely not for a reason any other fan would think... As someone with 20 years of officiating experience, at a decently high level too, it's done nothing but increase the level of disrespect fans have for the officials and the decisions they have to make. (I've heard nothing but crying from Oilers fans who really think the league is having its officials help the Ducks.) The goaltender interference reviews were never meant to be a black and white decision. They can't be because it's not a black and white rule. It's not the same as using video to see if a puck did or did not cross the goal line. A decision on goaltender interference is not right or wrong, it's a judgment call. In most cases, one team is going to disagree with the decision the referees make upon watching the video. Of course, now the media talk is having the "war room" guys in Toronto make decisions, but as a fan and as an official, I don't want anyone but a certified referee making judgment calls during a game.

Also, frankly, on the play that's made the loudest noise, the referee got it right in my opinion. Once Nurse drills Kesler into the crease, who gets tangled up with who is "s*** happens" and as an official, I agree 100% with the goal standing. I'll concede that it's debatable, but if you want to take Anaheim's 3rd goal of Game 5 away, I will argue that you have to do the same to Edmonton's 3rd goal in that game. Maroon ran interference on Perry that created the 4-on-1 rush that led to the goal. Yes Perry was trying to sell a high stick, but that doesn't mean he wasn't interfered with... but no Canadian sports media network wants to talk about that play and no Oilers fan wants to admit that they got the long end of the stick rather than the short end from a referee's decision. Just like most Canadian teams in NHL playoff series, their fans need a scapegoat if they lose, and it's always the zebras because it fits the typical bull**** narrative that the NHL doesn't want a Canadian team to win the Stanley Cup. (In the Oilers' case specifically, McDavid with a Stanley Cup at 19 would be their biggest marketing cash cow in decades.)

Offside is a bit different in the sense that it is a right or wrong decision. It's just a useless review in my opinion. The reason it came in was that one play where Matt Duchene was about ten feet offside, the linesman was sleeping and a goal was scored. In all my years watching hockey, I can't remember another play like that, and because of it we're now seeing goals called back due to centimetres that frankly have no effect on the plays resulting in goals. If offside reviews are going to stay, I hope they change the part of the offside rule that says one foot must be on the ice in the neutral zone to stay onside. Even on video, it can be quite difficult to see if a steel blade came off the blue ice on the line. Even with that said, the nature of the game and the movement of players and linesmen on the blue lines make it impossible to have cameras that are always going to see everything. It's a far bigger challenge than cameras seeing pucks crossing the goal line.

For soccer, I'm ok with video being used to catch the diving. Either that, or have a standard for leagues to punish diving retroactively like the Italian league did recently with Kevin Strootman when he crumbled without being touched. I'd even support taking goals away that result directly from a dive (PK or free kick going directly in) and if it changes the result of the match and points in the standings, so be it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

PGVan said:


> I too dislike the coach's challenge in the NHL, but likely not for a reason any other fan would think... As someone with 20 years of officiating experience, at a decently high level too, it's done nothing but increase the level of disrespect fans have for the officials and the decisions they have to make. (I've heard nothing but crying from Oilers fans who really think the league is having its officials help the Ducks.) The goaltender interference reviews were never meant to be a black and white decision. They can't be because it's not a black and white rule. It's not the same as using video to see if a puck did or did not cross the goal line. A decision on goaltender interference is not right or wrong, it's a judgment call. In most cases, one team is going to disagree with the decision the referees make upon watching the video. Of course, now the media talk is having the "war room" guys in Toronto make decisions, but as a fan and as an official, I don't want anyone but a certified referee making judgment calls during a game.
> 
> Also, frankly, on the play that's made the loudest noise, the referee got it right in my opinion. Once Nurse drills Kesler into the crease, who gets tangled up with who is "s*** happens" and as an official, I agree 100% with the goal standing. I'll concede that it's debatable, but if you want to take Anaheim's 3rd goal of Game 5 away, I will argue that you have to do the same to Edmonton's 3rd goal in that game. Maroon ran interference on Perry that created the 4-on-1 rush that led to the goal. Yes Perry was trying to sell a high stick, but that doesn't mean he wasn't interfered with... but no Canadian sports media network wants to talk about that play and no Oilers fan wants to admit that they got the long end of the stick rather than the short end from a referee's decision. Just like most Canadian teams in NHL playoff series, their fans need a scapegoat if they lose, and it's always the zebras because it fits the typical bull**** narrative that the NHL doesn't want a Canadian team to win the Stanley Cup. (In the Oilers' case specifically, McDavid with a Stanley Cup at 19 would be their biggest marketing cash cow in decades.)
> 
> Offside is a bit different in the sense that it is a right or wrong decision. It's just a useless review in my opinion. The reason it came in was that one play where Matt Duchene was about ten feet offside, the linesman was sleeping and a goal was scored. In all my years watching hockey, I can't remember another play like that, and because of it we're now seeing goals called back due to centimetres that frankly have no effect on the plays resulting in goals. If offside reviews are going to stay, I hope they change the part of the offside rule that says one foot must be on the ice in the neutral zone to stay onside. Even on video, it can be quite difficult to see if a steel blade came off the blue ice on the line. Even with that said, the nature of the game and the movement of players and linesmen on the blue lines make it impossible to have cameras that are always going to see everything. It's a far bigger challenge than cameras seeing pucks crossing the goal line.
> 
> For soccer, I'm ok with video being used to catch the diving. Either that, or have a standard for leagues to punish diving retroactively like the Italian league did recently with Kevin Strootman when he crumbled without being touched. I'd even support taking goals away that result directly from a dive (PK or free kick going directly in) and if it changes the result of the match and points in the standings, so be it.


I don't follow hockey so I'll defer to your wisdom here. I'm only watching when I can because it's been 11 years for the Oilers and the city is pretty lit up about having a post season at the new arena. That said, as an outsider watching that I have to say that the phrase "goaltender interference" & what I saw do line up, lol

As for footy, I'd support retrospective 1 or 2 game bans + a fine for players caught diving in a post game review. I just don't want any kind of challenge or review system during a proceeding match. I saw that test they did in some international friendly or some such and I was totally put off by it


----------



## Kevin001

In American team sports Brady is 2nd all time to Jordan? I think so.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> In American team sports Brady is 2nd all time to Jordan? I think so.


I don't think basketball is as good or skilled a sport as football, especially a quarterback. A quarterback has to deal with a lot more than some dude throwing a ball to a basket. I'd put baseball above it too, maybe even hockey. Whether Brady is the "best", or just lucky to be in a crap division, is up for debate.


----------



## PGVan

IcedOver said:


> I don't think basketball is as good or skilled a sport as football, especially a quarterback. A quarterback has to deal with a lot more than some dude throwing a ball to a basket. I'd put baseball above it too, maybe even hockey. Whether Brady is the "best", or just lucky to be in a crap division, is up for debate.


"Maybe even" hockey? I'd put the skill of hockey over everything else, and that's not to demean skills of baseball, football and basketball. Hockey is simply that much harder simply because they're on skates. That alone makes hockey so much faster and their bodychecks can be just as forceful as contact in football, if not harder. Even the NHL's referees and linesmen need to pass very strict fitness tests to stay in the league. I don't see many fat officials in the NBA, but we all know fitness is not a priority for NFL officials and certainly not MLB umpires.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea need reinforcements but all they other top Premier League teams need surgery. Maybe not Spurs, assuming they keep their top players, then they just need reinforcements too and those reinforcements need to be players that know how to win when they aren't better or It isn't done pretty.

In other footy thoughts I'm amazed people/pundits aren't crucifying Klopp. I love him but Guardiola has had his bed in season to learn it ain't no stroll in England, but Koop, he's been around for longer and for me if next season he doesn't show something then maybe new pastures in France...or Italy if he can stomach it


----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> I don't think basketball is as good or skilled a sport as football, especially a quarterback. A quarterback has to deal with a lot more than some dude throwing a ball to a basket. I'd put baseball above it too, maybe even hockey. Whether Brady is the "best", or just lucky to be in a crap division, is up for debate.


Its hard to be great in any sport. Just happy to see Brady do his thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Spurs are said to be the best team in England that play the best football and they finish the season second without trophies while Man-Utd have a sluggish season and finish it with two trophies and a Champion's League place...which team has had the better year?


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda excited for softball....WCWS .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The thing that sucks about summer is I have to wait 2.5 months for good footy to return


----------



## Kevin001

Softball Final should be epic.


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin001 said:


> Softball Final should be epic.


16 innings and counting...insane!


----------



## Kevin001

LSU baseball team has a chance this year...should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Its official....Mayweather-McGregor......August 26th.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Good luck to Pickford at Everton. It was inevitable that he would leave, but at least we’ve got big money for him. 

I’m sure there’s an alternate universe out there somewhere where a Sunderland team built around Pickford and Henderson is enjoying all kinds of success...


----------



## Kevin001

Andre Ward is really making a name for himself....one of the bests if not the best.


----------



## Kevin001

LSU won...they better bring it on Friday.


----------



## Kevin001

This LSU game is tight...they better get this win.


----------



## Kevin001

LSU vs Florida on Monday...can't wait!


----------



## Kevin001

LSU better show up tonight.


----------



## Winds

I like what I saw with Ice Cube's Big3 league. If they could fix a few things and go live with games I could see it being the basketball version of the senior tour haha.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Farewell, Fabio Borini.

He's not as good as he thinks he is, and he was so poor last season that I'm amazed Milan are even interested, let alone willing to pay actual money. That said, I'll always have fond memories of the beautiful man we had on loan in 13/14. The one who laughed in the face of opposition goalkeepers, scored in a cup final, and gave a significant number of fans some very confusing feelings about their sexuality.

But anyway, I'm sure we'll do just fine with [random youth player/underwhelming free transfer/John O'Shea] up front.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'd be nice if once Chelsea sign some players they all come in in quick succession so that they new guys can blend with those who are staying during the preseason tour


----------



## Kevin001

Horn won???????? WTF!


----------



## Paperback Writer

John O'Shea is like a trusty old dog. You know his best days are behind him, but you give him a new contract anyway because he's been in the family for so long and the thought of having him put down is unbearable.


----------



## Sabk

Wimbledon starts today!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Wawrinka is HORRIBLE today. Poor guy...first round and he loses to a newb, a child. 

FIRST ROUND!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Aaaaaaaand...he lost. 

By the end of the match (in the last set) he was making such careless mistakes. I'm sure he began giving up and kept playing, well, to play, full well knowing he was toast.

It's just a little sad and funny to know that such a high seed was taken out by someone I've never heard of.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Wimbledon Day 2. 
I'm a little annoyed that during prime match time, I'll (maybe) be at the movies (*maybe*)

Will I be stuck watching women's tennis? *sigh* depends on whose playing during the day.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Of course Murray made it through the first round easily. I missed that one yesterday, but didn't expect any other outcome. 
I'm a Nadal fan, through and through. But Murray is a pretty decent player. I can't fault him for being #1 seed. Federer on the other hand...no comment.

Nadal just flew through his match. I missed that one, as well 🙁.
It's one of those instances where I wonder if he's bored.
...watching the replay now. I've always hated his backhands. They aren't as strong or as precise as his forehands.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Of course Murray made it through the first round easily. I missed that one yesterday, but didn't expect any other outcome.
> I'm a Nadal fan, through and through. But Murray is a pretty decent player. I can't fault him for being #1 seed. Federer on the other hand...no comment.
> 
> Nadal just flew through his match. I missed that one, as well &#128577;.
> It's one of those instances where I wonder if he's bored.
> ...watching the replay now. I've always hated his backhands. They aren't as strong or as precise as his forehands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I'm a Nadal fan too! :clap


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> I'm a Nadal fan too! :clap


Woo! &#128578;

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

2 forfeits in one day. Medical reasons...both players had injuries all the way from the French Open. It was a risk to play now. They tried. It wasn't worth it.

Which means Federer and Djokovic go forward. 

Very boring day for tennis, so far.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> 2 forfeits in one day. Medical reasons...both players had injuries all the way from the French Open. It was a risk to play now. They tried. It wasn't worth it.
> 
> Which means Federer and Djokovic go forward.
> 
> Very boring day for tennis, so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Gotta love a woman that loves her sports. :mushy


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Gotta love a woman that loves her sports. :mushy


Aww shucks &#128518;

Only tennis, though. I used to play growing up and it's the only sport that stuck.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Recap of yesterday's matches:
I started watching the Ferrer one (he looks like a pirate loool)...dunno if he won. I'm sure he did though. I'll check it later.

Watching the Del Potro replay against Kokkinakis, since I didn't watch that one yesterday. I'm pretty sure Del Potro will win. They're already a set in with DP leading.

Sometimes I wish there was split screen system for this danged TV. I could pick and choose whichever matches I'd want to watch. Especially during the beginning rounds; it's too easy to miss a lot of action.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Recap of yesterday's matches:
> I started watching the Ferrer one (he looks like a pirate loool)...dunno if he won. I'm sure he did though. I'll check it later.
> 
> Watching the Del Potro replay against Kokkinakis, since I didn't watch that one yesterday. I'm pretty sure Del Potro will win. They're already a set in with DP leading.
> 
> Sometimes I wish there was split screen system for this danged TV. I could pick and choose whichever matches I'd want to watch. Especially during the beginning rounds; it's too easy to miss a lot of action.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Not sure if you knew but there is a tennis thread 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/tennis-130441/

You can continue to post in here just wanted you to know.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if you knew but there is a tennis thread
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f22/tennis-130441/
> 
> You can continue to post in here just wanted you to know.


Oh I didn't know. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The new Chelsea kit isn't that different from the old one, the shade of blue is slightly tweaked & there's a Nike logo now where Adidas used to be. Gradual transition I suspect, the season after this they'll likely make a splash in the design


----------



## Sabk

This is a genuine random sports thought, not a comment on ongoing games.
Nadal and his OCD habits are adorable as fvck. The way his bottles have to be placed and facing just so; tucking his hair behind his ears before serving; untucking his wedgie; how high his socks are over his ankles....adorable.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

I remember I hadn't slept for days one time. I was laying in bed in a half daze and looked over at the TV playing sports highlights. It was going over the top ten MLB plays of the day. A player made a diving catch and tumbled over to reveal a '42' on the rear of his jersey. The next clip showed a pitcher jumping off the mound to catch a ground ball. He also had a 42 printed on his back. He grabbed the ball, and threw to first and the camera switched to reveal the batter running to the base... number 42 soaring down the line. My eyes widened and I really started focusing on the TV. It could've been a coincidence, but I was starting to feel as though the lack of sleep was really getting to me. I remember my face getting flush and tingles running along my neck as the anxiety picked up. I was in complete shock as the next clip showed a shortstop, number 42, throw the ball to the second basemen, number 42, who then completed a double play to the first basemen, number 42...

I couldn't figure this **** out and I was really starting to panic. I ran to my PC and googled 'number 42 jersey' and it brought up Jackie Robinson. It was ****ing Jackie Robinson day and every player was wearing his number in honor of him. I felt really silly after that, lmfao.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> I remember I hadn't slept for days one time. I was laying in bed in a half daze and looked over at the TV playing sports highlights. It was going over the top ten MLB plays of the day. A player made a diving catch and tumbled over to reveal a '42' on the rear of his jersey. The next clip showed a pitcher jumping off the mound to catch a ground ball. He also had a 42 printed on his back. He grabbed the ball, and threw to first and the camera switched to reveal the batter running to the base... number 42 soaring down the line. My eyes widened and I really started focusing on the TV. It could've been a coincidence, but I was starting to feel as though the lack of sleep was really getting to me. I remember my face getting flush and tingles running along my neck as the anxiety picked up. I was in complete shock as the next clip showed a shortstop, number 42, throw the ball to the second basemen, number 42, who then completed a double play to the first basemen, number 42...
> 
> I couldn't figure this **** out and I was really starting to panic. I ran to my PC and googled 'number 42 jersey' and it brought up Jackie Robinson. It was ****ing Jackie Robinson day and every player was wearing his number in honor of him. I felt really silly after that, lmfao.


Haha how old were you?


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Haha how old were you?


17 or 18, I think. My imagination goes wild sometimes, I thought I was stuck in an episode of the Twilight Zone or something.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> 17 or 18, I think. My imagination goes wild sometimes, I thought I was stuck in an episode of the Twilight Zone or something.


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


>


Lmfao, I gotta save that gif for future purposes.


----------



## Kevin001

Karsten said:


> Lmfao, I gotta save that gif for future purposes.


Haha go for it. Giffing comes easy these days . Learned from the best Miss Strange herself. :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't even know the rules of rugby but I'm loving this commentary on Talksport, it's lively


----------



## Sabk

Watching the Tour de France makes me cringe at times. The way they take sharp turns... 😖 
My first thought is to scream "careful!"

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well we got a defender in so maybe that'll get the ball rolling now with summer signings


----------



## Kevin001

McGregor better back up his trash talking......he went off yesterday lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The market for transfers in the English Premier League gets exponentially more retarded with each season that passes


----------



## Paperback Writer

The good thing about us selling Mannone is that I'll no longer have to listen to my uncle inexplicably mispronouncing his name as "Manoon."

The bad thing is that it leaves us short in a key area with little time (and probably not much money) to sign a replacement.


----------



## Sabk

ATP tournament in Hamburg. Better than nothing.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Video assisted refereeing should be banned from all football. I don't want it, I'll take some mistakes over the disruption to the flow of the game. There shouldn't be a winter break added to English football. There shouldn't be any regular season matches played abroad ever & the idea of reducing football halves to 30 minutes is terrible


----------



## cinto

Speedy rocovery to Flacco. It will be strange to not see him start. But it won't be for too long.


----------



## Kevin001

Lamelo dropped 45 yesterday but still think the kid is overrated.


----------



## 8888

I should get back into golf. I went mini golfing with friends a few weeks ago and I was horrible. Maybe I should go to a driving range. At this point I think I need a refresher, like lessons again.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I’m thinking that we probably shouldn’t bother to “celebrate” the stadium’s next anniversary if today was anything to go by.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That fight was the equivalent of Mourinho performance in some big games...opponent dominates and in one or two swift moves, game, set, & match, haha


----------



## cinto

Did MJ really play with the flu or was it a really bad hangover?


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Did MJ really play with the flu or was it a really bad hangover?


He did! You switched your avatar?! :fall


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did MJ really play with the flu or was it a really bad hangover?
> 
> 
> 
> He did! You switched your avatar?!
Click to expand...

Oh you really liked it, maybe you can save it lol. This is a sad Keanu doll. One day the paparazzi took photos of Keanu Reeves looking really sad on a bench and everyone loved it, turned it into a sad Keanu doll.

Shoot meant to just quote you, ugh


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Oh you really liked it, maybe you can save it lol. This is a sad Keanu doll. One day the paparazzi took photos of Keanu Reeves looking really sad on a bench and everyone loved it, turned it into a sad Keanu doll.
> 
> Shoot meant to just quote you, ugh


Sure I'll save it 

Haha its nice and cool story


----------



## cinto

Kevin001 said:


> Sure I'll save it
> 
> Haha its nice and cool story


Lmao, cool story bro.


----------



## Kevin001

cinto said:


> Lmao, cool story bro.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The craziest thing about these footy transfer fees is that they don't include the players actual wages when listed, often it's literally just the fee the buying club is paying to the selling one with wages being a whole other crazy figure


----------



## Kevin001

Jordan the greatest black athlete......hmm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If Man-U, one of the top two expected to win the Premier League this season are the benchmark for what English teams are gonna show in the UCL this season then it's gonna be another poor showing for British teams. That said, the top sides in England may take some time to gel this time out with the number of new transfer for most teams


----------



## cinto

Claressa Shields does her thing. Superior athleticism.


----------



## ShadowOne

nfl.com's new layout is ****ing terrible. I just wanted to know when the games are tomorrow, and they used to be in broad daylight on the top. now the top of the site is useless


----------



## Kevin001

ShadowOne said:


> nfl.com's new layout is ****ing terrible. I just wanted to know when the games are tomorrow, and they used to be in broad daylight on the top. now the top of the site is useless


I just stick to ESPN for all my sports now. The individual websites are trash.


----------



## Paperback Writer

The beekeeper. 8)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paperback Writer said:


> The beekeeper. 8)


One in the bag, all you can ask for at the start...


----------



## Paperback Writer

Canadian Brotha said:


> One in the bag, all you can ask for at the start...


 I normally wouldn't post about a 1-0 win over lower league opposition, but after last season I'll take what I can get. :lol

Plus I just like Honeyman's nickname tbh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It took less than 5 minutes into the new Premier League season for it to be 1-1, awesome energy, pace and crowd vibe, so glad it's back



Paperback Writer said:


> I normally wouldn't post about a 1-0 win over lower league opposition, but after last season I'll take what I can get. :lol
> 
> Plus I just like Honeyman's nickname tbh.


Yeah, great nickname there! Haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, it's officially a disastrous start to the seasons for the blues...very possible Conte could walk if this mess continues


----------



## Sabk

Counting the days until the US Open. 
Tennis....not...ew, golf 😋

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Why is it that British commentators pronounce Spanish/Latin names emphasizing the letter "J" when they know the native pronunciation for the name is "H" because of it's linguistic origin? 

Also, I can't deal with Americans calling soccer matches, it just doesn't feel right whatsoever. It's like that accent saps some of the vibe from the viewing experience or something. Give me any other accent(Spanish, Italian, German, Scandinavian, British, etc) and I'm good to go though. It's a strange quirk of mine


----------



## unemployment simulator

****! I thought he would pull through, well the bodybuilding world has lost possibly it's biggest icon right now.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Personally I was hoping that Papy Djilobdji would be fired into the sun (ideally in a rocket constructed from Jack Rodwell's remains), but I suppose that sending him to Dijon for a year is the next best thing.


----------



## Kevin001

This fight better live up to the hype.


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin001 said:


> This fight better live up to the hype.


GGG won that. Boxing judging is horrible.


----------



## Kevin001

Andre Ward retiring is shocking...wow.


----------



## Paperback Writer

This season is going to be like an episode of Scooby Doo, where at the end it will turn out that “Grayson” is actually Moyes wearing a Grayson mask, and that the real Grayson has been locked in the trophy room at the Stadium of Light all this time (because obviously no one would ever need to go there).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Great comeback win at the death in a very tough away match


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Nathan Walker, the first Aussie to make it to the NHL, played his first game tonight and, of course, scored a goal. Amazing. Been following his career for a few years now, didn't think he'd ever make it.


----------



## Kevin001

USA soccer sucks...embarrassing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So glad the real footy is finally back this weekend


Kevin001 said:


> USA soccer sucks...embarrassing


Just heard, crazy...


----------



## Paperback Writer

Kevin001 said:


> USA soccer sucks...embarrassing


That's what you get for having Jozy Altidore in the team. :b

...Joking aside, I remember enjoying watching the US team in the 2014 World Cup. Seems like a lot has gone wrong since then.



Canadian Brotha said:


> So glad the real footy is finally back this weekend


:ditto


----------



## Kevin001

Idk seems like USA is on the decline as a whole.


----------



## Yer Blues

Olympic hockey should be wide open this year without pro players.


----------



## 8888

I'm happy my dad liked the New York Yankees Christmas ornament I got him for his birthday.


----------



## 8888

The Yankees won last night, yay. I hope they win again.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> The Yankees won last night, yay. I hope they win again.


They will today :yes


----------



## wmu'14

The Coyotes are winless..........and they wonder why NHL isn't working in Arizona.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> They will today :yes


And they did.  Do you know how many more games they are playing against the Astros?


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> And they did.  Do you know how many more games they are playing against the Astros?


Best of 7 so whoever wins 4 first.....just one more win and we're going to the world series!


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Best of 7 so whoever wins 4 first.....just one more win and we're going to the world series!


Cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, we did it the hard way and there are still a load of issues to sort but a win is a win


----------



## wmu'14

Eastern Michigan's Rynearson Stadium is within walking-distance of University of Michigan's Michigan Stadium: 6 miles. They share the same exit. Rynearson Stadium is 3 miles east; Michigan Stadium is 3 miles west.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I was hoping that Honeyman would score today, if only so I could post that the Beekeeper had scored against the Bees.

Fortunately I have prepared a backup pun.

*ahem*

_We didn't win, but at least Lewis is Grabban some goals!_

.....................................................................................................................[Deathly silence]


----------



## coeur_brise

Ive only just discovered baseball just in time for what would be the football equivalent of the Super bowl which when trying to recall it realized its the World.. wait, no World Cup is soccer so im even more out of tune then i realize. SERIES. Anyway, i know nothing of its rules, its players, its statistics. And im intrigued. I called the pitcher the "thrower" and the batter "the hitter." I dont even know what the name of the guy who crouches on the ground is. Should i be surprised that I don't know any of these things? Or excited that i can watch the Super Cup Series Bowl World? Im confused. Is batting .4 bad? What is slugging? Can you hypothetically hit the ball in a way that it goes wildly out of place making it hard to catch. There's a term for that, I just don't know it.


----------



## blue2

I'ma gonna run really fast, and maybe catch something, this mimic's hunting and makes my primal survival instincts feel good ........ I'm special.:yay


----------



## Kevin001

Still can't believe that bigot owner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blue wave in Rome today I hope


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fight night was awesome


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure why Tiger is still playing.


----------



## 8888

I wish the Winter Olympics was this year, I like watching it.

Edit- Oh, they are this coming year, I was thinking they were next December, duh.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Gravy absolutely everywhere in the Allardyce household tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They said Pep couldn’t come to England and runaway with the league but after a season to adapt he’s coasting like he’s done in Spain & Germany. Gotta say it’s pretty damned impressive


----------



## Paperback Writer

*"Waiter, I'll have a pint of wine, a vat of gravy, and three points."*

Big Sam getting one over on Rafa again. I just wish he was still doing it in red and white rather than blue and brown (the brown being a gravy stain, obviously).


----------



## cinto

Wow, Cleveland.
Shame.


----------



## IcedOver

Fvck the goddamned Calvin Johnson rule.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

As beautiful as Pep Guadiola’s slick passing teams are I still miss watching Petr Cech boot the ball from his goal to Drogba who would take it on his chest, turn, push the defender out of his way, & launch a rocket into the top corner. To me that could be just as impressive. I mean it’s maybe 4 touches total from the last line of defence to the first line of offence


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats to Hatchell and Auriemma for reaching 1k wins .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Solid defensive performance but they offered nothing in attack, annoying to only take a point. Bakayoko looked good though


----------



## Paperback Writer

*Does he not think before opening his mouth?*

Moyes: I can do any job in the world.

*loses at home to a team with 1 point from a possible 27*


----------



## komorikun

Will they ever ban American football since it causes brain damage?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't like VAR. I get why everyone thinks it's necessary and that most all other sports utilize some version of it but for footy I just don't like it. I'll take some controversy over it but it's out the box and will never be put back now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’ll be interesting to see what all the pundits that think VAR is God for referees/major decisions have to say about the Willian decision tonight...probably that it’s only because it’s still in it’s “teething” period


----------



## Kevin001

Rousey joining the WWE...hmm ok.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Loved that Brady missed a catch & that Foles caught a touchdown


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Only good thing about Bakayoko being sent off is it moves him out of the firing line since Conte refuses to pair Drinkwater with Kanye, but now his hand has been forced so the Leceister pair can get back to things while he gets a reprieve from critics


----------



## Paperback Writer

My admiration for Coleman knows no bounds, but it's really starting to feel like he's some kind of doctor; doggedly performing CPR, even though the patient was pronounced dead several hours ago.

I think, what I'm trying to say, is that _we're absolutely *****ed_.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

VAR, winter breaks, diving...***shakes head***


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Juve/Spurs & Madrid/PSG were classics this week! 

Also, so glad VAR wasn’t a factor and hasn’t even been mentioned regarding these matches


----------



## 8888

I'm enjoying the Olympics.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats US women hockey team!


----------



## 8888

I'm looking forward to the Paralympics.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s gonna be a huge inquest at Man Utd


----------



## Paperback Writer

*Worst. Team. Ever.*

Gibbo. :doh It seems somewhat apt given that this has been a car crash of a season.

Another brilliant signing by Dickhead Dave.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At least we’ve made the next round of the FA Cup


----------



## Peacefulness

Canadian Brotha said:


> At least we've made the next round of the FA Cup


I bet at the beginning of the season on United to win the FA cup... fingers crossed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Peacefulness said:


> I bet at the beginning of the season on United to win the FA cup... fingers crossed


Well, if we don't take it then I hope you get rich! lol


----------



## Paperback Writer

*In my head, it never stopped being 2010.*

How is it nearly time for another World Cup? It doesn't feel like four years since the last one. :sus ...Or the one before that.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Ayrton Senna had riches beyond his wildest dreams but a year before his death when faced with this question his mind goes back to his go-karting days when he had nothing.

*"Who was the opponent that you got the most satisfaction of racing against... past or present?"
*


> "I came to Europe for the first time to compete outside Brazil as a team-mate for Fullerton, named Terry Fullerton. He was very experienced, and I enjoyed very much driving with him because he was fast, he was consistent, he was for me a very complete driver. And it was pure driving, pure racing. There wasn't any politics then, right? No money involved either so it was real racing and I have that as a very good memory."


So refreshing that money isn't everything to everyone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Diego Costa’s goal for Spain...how he’s been a huge miss for us this season, the man is a Spanish Bull


----------



## Barakiel

I’m getting better at landing ollies now, but I still get bad plantar fasciitis in my left foot if I skate for even a little bit, even though I push with my right :con makes it difficult just to cruise around which sucks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Great job Tom. 

You can't take a F1 car offroad mate.


----------



## Kevin001

The way Ray Lewis talks about God is amazing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Liverpool had better win against Man City


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope Roma or Liverpool take the UCL this season


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a terrible performance with a brilliant 10 minutes, lol


----------



## Barakiel

I have the habit of abandoning things the moment I don’t instantly become good at them, so skateboarding has been serving as a test of patience lately, both in a good and bad way. 3 months in and I can ollie, but only inconsistently. It takes a lot of mental preparation so I can’t reliably ollie over a crack or onto a small curb currently.

Also there’s just sooo much going on in such a short timespan whenever you ollie, I don’t get how people are capable of doing things like late flips.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Meanwhile in backward russia at a football match the other day.






and these idiots were awarded the world cup!

oh wait i forgot, they bought it of course.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The king has announced he will finally relinquish his crown at seasons end


----------



## Barakiel

I woke up with a swollen foot over a week ago, and I’m still waiting for it to heal so I can get back into the shred game! (and by shredding I mean barely being able to ollie consistently)


----------



## Kevin001

GGG got cheated.....again.


----------



## Kevin001

This year women's college basketball is wide open no clear cut favorites should be epic.


----------



## NeonSun

Kevin001 said:


> The way Ray Lewis talks about God is amazing.


I'm not a religious person but I was very impressed too. He's amazing.


----------



## Merkurial

I'm a great fan of sport in general. It was an influence both of my family and friends, and besides I've always been an active person so various sport activities were a perfect hobby for me.
It's an important part of my adult life too even despite that fact that because of work I don't have so much time for sport as I had during my teenage/student years. I make physical exercises regurarly, also I like to run and swim outsides during spring and summer too. 
And I play time till time tennis, football and baseball with my friends. I also like to watch sport matches translations, especially the football ones and cheer for my favourite teams Chelsea (England) and Barcelona (Spain) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Barcelona , sometimes make bets https://777score.co.uk on them and discuss the matches with my friends too.


----------



## Kevin001

NeonSun said:


> I'm not a religious person but I was very impressed too. He's amazing.






Merkurial said:


> I'm a great fan of sport in general. It was an influence both of my family and friends, and besides I've always been an active person so various sport activities were a perfect hobby for me.
> It's an important part of my adult life too even despite that fact that because of work I don't have so much time for sport as I had during my teenage/student years. I make physical exercises regurarly, also I like to run and swim outsides during spring and summer too.
> And I play time till time tennis, football and baseball with my friends. I also like to watch sport matches translations, especially the football ones and cheer for my favourite teams Chelsea (England) and Barcelona (Spain), sometimes make bets on them and discuss the matches with my friends too.


A little off topic but I think I remember talking to you about self harm years ago....hope you're better :squeeze.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats Tiger .


----------



## Kevin001

Anthony Joshua is defeated!!!!!!!!!! Wow huge upset!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^Joshua defeated in America and Gustafson defeated at home in Sweden


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder how many sports will actually resume this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Sports are slowly coming back .


----------



## AllGlad

The NHL and NBA schedule times are all over the place...


----------



## leaf in the wind

AllGlad said:


> The NHL and NBA schedule times are all over the place...


It's weird but also sweet! Hockey in August... what a time to be alive.


----------



## AllGlad

leaf in the wind said:


> It's weird but also sweet! Hockey in August... what a time to be alive.


Yea it is weird and nice because everything is kinda closed so there is less to do.
Not too sound to arrogant but I was surprised that one of the leafs game was at 2pm-ish... I thought they would get all the prime slots...


----------



## leaf in the wind

AllGlad said:


> Yea it is weird and nice because everything is kinda closed so there is less to do.
> Not too sound to arrogant but I was surprised that one of the leafs game was at 2pm-ish... I thought they would get all the prime slots...


Competing with Montreal for prime time maybe? There's too many games going on, I can't even keep track lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's fun seeing ex-players on sports analyst panels. Kevin Bieksa was made for broadcasting :lol


----------



## Fixxer

The NHL playoffs, will show that this virus, isn't as bad as we're being pushed to believe.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Fixxer said:


> The NHL playoffs, will show that this virus, isn't as bad as we're being pushed to believe.


My dude, the players are getting their brains poked everyday and are sequestered in hotels away from family and friends. They're all playing in only 2 hub cities and the schedule is all out of wack because they use the same rink and need to go one at a time. The stands are empty and broadcasters/reporters are remoting in. This is covid twilight zone.

I am all for resuming society the best we can, but this is faaaaaaaar from normal


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think the person who posted that “The Oilers got kicked out of their own arena” has said it best


----------



## AllGlad

leaf in the wind said:


> Competing with Montreal for prime time maybe? There's too many games going on, I can't even keep track lol


 Ya pretty much. I feel like they maybe couldve used the Marlies arena which isn't that far from the ACC as an alternative venue.
But I guess it makes sense to use just one arena to limit the contact points as much as possible.

These four games a day will probably continue until the 2nd round im guessing.


----------



## blue2

I hate sports.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The NHL lottery for the first overall is tomorrow at 18:00 EST. This has the potential to be infuriating.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the rugby is available for streaming by the time I get home


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm salty that Vegas as an expansion team is so good. The Canucks (and expansion cousin Buffalo) were terrible for decades after they became NHL teams.


----------



## leaf in the wind

We the North became such a successful slogan for the Toronto Raptors, I think, because of Game of Thrones. Toronto is implied to be Winterfell.


----------



## leaf in the wind

As plucky and hardworking as this iteration of the team is, my heart is still stuck in 2011.


----------



## PGVan

leaf in the wind said:


> As plucky and hardworking as this iteration of the team is, my heart is still stuck in 2011.


Tortorella was right when he took his job in Vancouver. We need to get over it, especially now, 9 years later. I was over it in about a week. It didn't take much to realize that we just didn't have the toughness Boston did. We were an incredibly skilled team, but we allowed Boston to intimidate us. That said, I do think losing Hamhuis was where we really lost the series. He was that important. It sucks the Bruins are a bunch of a**holes, but even a crazy cokehead like Raffi Torres didn't respond when Marchand infamously slapped Daniel around in Game 6.

The Canucks now really are a team to be extremely excited about. In 2011, we were at the end of our window to win. Here and now, nobody (myself included) thought the window was open yet, but here we are having knocked off the defending champs and most of the hockey world writing them off against Vegas already. Even if we get swept in this round, the season is a success and something to build on. This season should put 2011 in the ground for those who haven't gotten to that point yet.


----------



## leaf in the wind

@PGVan

I think I'm just now coming to terms with what happened because seeing this generation has been so heartening. Beagle got a BS double minor in Blues Game 2 for standing up for Sutter, but he did the right thing and I hope they keep doing that.

I had an emotional attachment to the 2009-2012 iteration. It overlapped with the 2010 Olympics and I was just so proud of the team, every player. I remember logging into HFBoards during my lectures at UBC and going home to catch the second period of the eastern game, then the Canucks half of the double header with a bowl of popcorn with my brother.










And it now makes me smile to see articles coming out of Hank talking about watching the current team on his couch in Vancouver, having Jannik Hansen join Canucks radio to chat during every game, and Bieksa sorta obviously still pulling for the team as a supposedly neutral SN analyst :lol Even Burrows is liking Canucks posts on Twitter.

I think I'm just finally moving onto the acceptance stage of my grieving :yay


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## leaf in the wind

Never thought I'd applaud Brad Marchand... but here we are. 2020 :no


----------



## blue2

I never thought I'd applaud Brad marchand either, but here I am : /


----------



## leaf in the wind

blue2 said:


> I never thought I'd applaud Brad marchand either, but here I am : /


You follow the NHL? That's a surprise, I thought you were based in the UK.

Second sports thought of the day... it's great that retirement-aged execs want to continue working. People like Brian Burke. I think all their experience brings a ton of value to the analyst panels. Bob McKenzie is supposedly retiring this year but I hope he stays part of the community if just in a more limited role.


----------



## PGVan

I spent some time reading replies to reporters tweeting news leading up to and after the NHL players made it official they were taking two days off. The amount of replies that said the players are supporting a rapist, shutup and play to they'll never watch again were so abundant that it kinda makes me feel easier about leading the introverted life I do. Especially living in a conservative stronghold, I'm probably going to just assume all my neighbours are racist ingrates.


----------



## leaf in the wind

fear24itself said:


> mikael samuelsson and alexander edler should have been on team sweden.


Edler became an Olympian eventually for the 2014 team.


----------



## Paul

There's nothing like a 12th inning pinch hit 3 run Chen Chun-Hsiu home run to brighten my morning. Maybe the Monkeys are finally starting to recapture their April magic.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The Coyotes' punishment was justified... but still, OUCH. Taking away a team's first round pick like that is harsh. What were the Yotes execs thinking? Has this ever happened before? I know there was a thing between Toronto and Vancouver a lifetime ago with tampering, but nothing came of it from what I remember.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kiwi Rugby is so damned good to watch


----------



## leaf in the wind

So Craig Heisinger basically owns Winnipeg.


----------



## mt moyt

Thor Bjornsson should fight Tyson Fury. Theyre about the same height.


----------



## Blue Dino

Whenever are a local sports team do well, cars will start driving around with 10-20 flailing celebratory flags of the team erected all over their chassis. It is very annoying and are huge safety hazards.


----------



## Polar

Well, I was almost certain Penguins would win last night against the Rangers. Almost certain. Not a lock.

A lock would be that the Penguins will take the Stanley Cup this year, which includes winning the 7th and final game in the series against NY.

And that is a lock.


----------



## Rickets

Luka Doncic and the Mavs are so fun to watch. 

He's gonna surpass Lebron.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea FC is gonna be so different next season & into the future but I’m a true blue, I’ll stick to my allegiance come what may


----------

